# Hunters, take note of this...



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*c&p*

Hunters, take note of this....

On a recent handgun forum the question came up: what is the smallest caliber you trust to protect yourself...

My personal favorite bear defense gun has always been a Beretta Jetfire in .22 short! I've found over the years when hiking in bear country I never leave without it in my pocket. Of course we all know the first rule when hiking in the wilderness is to use the "Buddy System". For those of you who may be unfamiliar with this it means you NEVER hike alone, you bring a friend or companion, even an in-law, that way if something happens there is someone to go get help. I remember one time hiking with my brother-in-law in northern Ontario. Out of nowhere came this huge brown bear and man was she MAD! We must have been near one of her cubs. Any way if I had not had my little Jetfire I am sure I would not be here today.That's right, one shot to my brother-in-law's knee cap and I was able to escape by just walking at a brisk pace. That's one of the best pistols in my safe!

No matter where you go.................there you are!


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*22 jetfire*

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! That's AWSOME!!*


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

That was the big joke while I was stationed in Kodiak, AK. The best gun was a .22 so you can shoot your buddy and get away clean when confronted by a brown bear. That is good stuff right there. I was also told that if you carried a .44 or anything smaller to cut off the front site and make it as smooth as you can possibly get it. That way when the bear shoved it up your rear end, it wouldn't hurt so bad.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

had heard anything smaller then a 44 was only good to shoot your way back out the bear


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome Lee!!!!!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

alot like the guys hiking and see a bear one guy goes to tie his shoe the other guy says you cant out run a bear. the first guy says i dont have to out run the bear just have to out run you.


----------

